# How many rats do you have?



## LittleOldRatLady (Oct 1, 2014)

And do they all live together? Do they all get along?


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

11. 4 mischiefs right now (2m / 2m / 3f / 4f). After quarantine, I expect to combine the 2 male groups into one and the two female groups into one. The groups of 2m/3f are older, about 1.5 years. The other two groups are 2.5 - 3 months old.

The groups that have been together (as of now) have gotten along. Occasional scuffles, but nothing major.


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Just 4. Two males and two females. The males took a long while to get along. Im still introducing them. My two females clicked as soon as they met. They never fought.


----------



## LittleOldRatLady (Oct 1, 2014)

> 11. 4 mischiefs right now (2m / 2m / 3f / 4f). After quarantine, I expect to combine the 2 male groups into one and the two female groups into one. The groups of 2m/3f are older, about 1.5 years. The other two groups are 2.5 - 3 months old.


How do you do your out-of-the-cage playtime? Just take groups of 2 & 2 & 3 and 4?


----------



## LittleOldRatLady (Oct 1, 2014)

> Just 4. Two males and two females. The males took a long while to get along. Im still introducing them


How are you introducing your males? Two of my males REALLY don't get along (i.e. bloody bites to each other) and I am wondering if there is any remedying that?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

10 altogether. 5 females together and groups of 2 and 3 males. To answer your question about split mischiefs during free range; yeah, they have separate play times. Takes more time that way, but we do what we have to


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

I have 8 rats down from 10, 4 males and 4 females. Males live together and females live together.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

We have 7 girls. There is the oldest two (the senior citizens) who live apart from the rest. We rescued them. They were snake food that the snake didn't eat. They both suffer respiratory issues and one of them (Mocha) is very dominant and can be aggressive to other rats except for her cagemate Chai, who she is very bonded to. They live in their old little retirement cage.

In the main cage are two adults who are retired breeders Oreo and Wafer, and three young ones Gizzard, Dash, and Ginger. They all get along fine, though the babies like to playfully terrorize Wafer and Oreo.


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

I only have two, and even they're a handful lol. Both are males. I got them from a 'feeder breeder' I think, a couple weeks after I got them the same person (she owns a local pet shop where I got them) put an ad on craigslist that she had 'lots of new feeder rats' to choose from to feed to hungry snakes. I probably should have known better, but my boys are wonderful, I love them and I'm glad they will never have to worry about being fed to a snake.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I have 3, the perfect number for me. Two is kind of boring, four are too hard to keep clean


----------



## Cress (Feb 18, 2015)

I have 2. I got one to keep myself company since I live alone, soon after read that leaving them alone is cruel so I got her a little sister.


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Six at the moment. 5 females and one male waiting to be neutered so he can join them. Sadly both his male cagemates passed away recently but i've had a rat nuetered and introduced to females before so i'm confident all will go well


----------



## LarryLove (Mar 3, 2015)

2 males 2 females.


----------



## Meghann (Jan 15, 2015)

Currently 9 of my own, but I plan to keep 2 of the girls from my rescue litter of 16 I took on last week... So as the moment that's 9 of mine and 16 rescues for a total of 25, but 2 will stay so that's 11 of mine and 14 for rehoming.


----------



## Tao.and.Laughter (Jan 24, 2015)

Two girls right now, and three baby boys coming in another week and a half. And then a couple more girls after that, because I obviously need therapy.


----------



## Lize (Mar 9, 2015)

Currently I have 5 boys, but I'm hoping to get 2 or 3 more within this year. ;D


----------



## Wieju (Jan 25, 2015)

We have two girls but we will be adding two more in a couple of weeks


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

LittleOldRatLady said:


> How are you introducing your males? Two of my males REALLY don't get along (i.e. bloody bites to each other) and I am wondering if there is any remedying that?


I just have them out of the cage together in a neutral area, like the floor of my bathroom. Ive heard lathering them both in non-dairy pudding helps. By the time they lick it off, they have bonded!


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I have 6 girls, two groups of 3.

Echo's mean and doesn't like anyone other than her two sisters so that sort of stops them being able to all live together >.< so annoying! 
I have to take them out at seperate times for free range time.


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

I have 2 girls roughly a month apart that live together. They're the best of friends


----------



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

I too have two females a month apart. One is like 11 weeks and the other is 6 weeks They have a lot of fun together. I might get another one sometime. My mom isn't on board with that yet.


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

I had 3, went down to 2, and now back to 3 (Dawson came back home) <3


----------



## Cinn (Mar 4, 2015)

I have one, but hopefully I'll have two soon...


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

I have my 2 girls , I tried to Introduce another female a younger female but that
didn't go so well so I returned her back to the breeder


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

4. 
Blaze (my first ratty) lives alone since he was too aggressive with other rats
Jojo (My attempt at getting Blaze a friend) Currently lives alone
Peter Pan and Patches (Got from a really friendly user on here, brothers) Live together for now. Trying to get Jojo with them. They get alone for the most part but still haven't gotten them 100% to where I feel comfortable leaving Jojo in the same cage as them.


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

The latest rats we had were our 4 girls and 3 boys. Most we had at one point though was 15 ratties. 
The girls didn't get along at first, but after a bunch of introductions they warmed up to each other. 
The boys were all brothers from a litter so they were pretty good with each other.


----------



## TheAlchemist (Nov 24, 2014)

Between my daughter and I, we have 8 female ratties. We both have 4. Coat colors aren't for sure but it's as close as I can get right now. Below my four are listed.

Lexi- Rex coated, hooded rat with white head spot. 

Possum- Standard eared and coated, hooded rat? with lightning blaze 

Willow- Rex coated black and white rat with lightning bolt blaze. 

Maia- Standard eared, Blue (possibly dark phase merle) she has blue coat with darker blue patches.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Six! Though I co-own four with my students. I take them home most weekends, though they go with other families from time to time. Still, I'm the one that takes them to the vet and such. So I count em as mine. : )

Two girls--sisters--get along well.
Four boys, the oldest neutered. The two youngest (who I think are littermates) just got introduced to them this week, and I keep waiting for the sh!t to hit the fan--but they pretty much just adored each other from the start. Some gentle pinning, barely any peeping, and they're all in a snuggly pile. Hope I'm always so lucky with my intros!

Boys and girls play separate, except for my neutered boy, who *ahem* helps out my girls when they're in heat by humping them till they get exhausted, haha! They'll get their spay this month (they're three months old now) so soon I suspect they'll just be regular playmates and not hump buddies. I was a bit worried that the other boys would be mean to my lil' eunuch when he came back smellin like girl, but so far nobody has cared.


----------



## riley23 (Mar 16, 2015)

I have 5. All males, live together.2 young babies from the same litter, and the 3 older ones littermates too. they all love each other.


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

I've got 4 girls. They're all related (mom and 3 daughters) so they get along great!


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

Two young girls. Living together


----------

